# Where can I buy track online?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding S-gauge track online, and my local hobby store doesn't carry much of anything. Do you guys have any links for buying track?

I need 19" radius curves and long straight pieces in the original style. I like the K-line track, but the curves that the hobby store had were much larger than a 19" radius. Do they offer the smaller radius? 

Also, I'm in desperate need of bridges. I need to span a 43" gap and a 72" gap. The 41" gap I would prefer a single arch under the track with no piers, OR a suspension bridge. For the 72" gap i prefer some kind of girder above the track, and here I can use piers. Any ideas here?

Thanks!

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, the bridges come down to how much you want to spend or how good you are with construction. Herre's a site to check out:

http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/model-train-bridges.html


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

I too am searching for track. I have found some success at local train shows/flea markets. However, unless you find a "box" deal, most of those vendors will charge what I feel is an "arm and leg" for a mere 10-12 sections. True, it is usually clean and ready for use. But I tend to try to find those box deals where there is a ton of track that may be dirty, rusty but yet usable and offer a package price for the whole lot. Good luck!! If you find more than you need, keep me in mind.


----------



## TeknikallyChallenged (Dec 22, 2011)

I got some on ebay since we don't have a local hobby shop with Lionel track. I was really happy with it, and it was new track. But with many of the listings, it's hard to tell what you're actually getting. Buyer beware.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you want great aftermarket track, check out GarGraves Trackage Corp. They are located in Alton,NY, and are wonderful people to deal with. I was just there today, talking to one of the owners. It's a family run business, and they have a great product. Check them out. They have flex track that's wonderful!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, but I don't want wood ties, I want the original style track.

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> If you want great aftermarket track, check out GarGraves Trackage Corp. They are located in Alton,NY, and are wonderful people to deal with. I was just there today, talking to one of the owners. It's a family run business, and they have a great product. Check them out. They have flex track that's wonderful!



You get a discount?

I think he said in his other post that he doesen't want the ties and wants to stick with the regular original track.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You get a discount?
> 
> I think he said in his other post that he doesen't want the ties and wants to stick with the regular original track.


Yep, I saw that he wanted original track.The problem with original track is that there is so much rusty and bad track out there that sometimes it pays to get new.
And yep, I get a discount on some things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Yep, I saw that he wanted original track.The problem with original track is that there is so much rusty and bad track out there that sometimes it pays to get new.
> And yep, I get a discount on some things.


I think he would be better off getting some nice new track like Gargraves, since he is building way up there.

Less chance of derailing and crashing to the floor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I think he would be better off getting some nice new track like Gargraves, since he is building way up there.
> 
> Less chance of derailing and crashing to the floor.


My trains always loved the GarGraves track. Plus, it was more life-like than the flyer stuff. I'm using flyer track now because I've finally acquired enough rubber roadbed to keep me happy for a long time.And I was able to score a large amount of very nice flyer track at very little cost. If I was going to do a professional-type layout, it would be GarGraves Track all the way.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't want old flyer track, I want new track in the old style. K-line makes brand new flyer track, it looks great. The problem I have is A) I can't find a source for it online, and B) my local hobby store doesn't carry 19" radius curves, the curves they carry are much, much bigger. Also C) The hobby store near me has like 12 pieces of S track in the entire store, a couple broken down locos, and that's about it. HO, Z, N, and a metric assload of O, but virtually no S in the entire store.

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> I don't want old flyer track, I want new track in the old style. K-line makes brand new flyer track, it looks great. The problem I have is A) I can't find a source for it online, and B) my local hobby store doesn't carry 19" radius curves, the curves they carry are much, much bigger. Also C) The hobby store near me has like 12 pieces of S track in the entire store, a couple broken down locos, and that's about it. HO, Z, N, and a metric assload of O, but virtually no S in the entire store.
> 
> Charles.


The K-line track is really hard to get. I had about 8-9 pieces of curve but the radius was too wide for me, and I put it on ebay. It sold in a heartbeat.The 30 inch sections I found at a train show was really scarce. I believe Lionel bought out K-line,(too bad), and they might be making the track. I'll check with GarGraves today to see if indeed Lionel is making the track, or if they have a source of track for you. They don't open up until 10 this morning so give me a few hours.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> The K-line track is really hard to get. I had about 8-9 pieces of curve but the radius was too wide for me, and I put it on ebay. It sold in a heartbeat.The 30 inch sections I found at a train show was really scarce. I believe Lionel bought out K-line,(too bad), and they might be making the track. I'll check with GarGraves today to see if indeed Lionel is making the track, or if they have a source of track for you. They don't open up until 10 this morning so give me a few hours.


Sorry it took so long to get back to you but NO ONE is making the old-style flyer track anymore. Lionel is making their own brand of s gauge "fast track", but that's it. You're going to have to find track on ebay, or at train shows.


----------

